# Issues getting Jr. Harold components to line up



## law_kid (Mar 17, 2018)

I love the looks of the Jr. Harold fountain pen kit (which I believe to be a Dayacom kit; I buy them from exoticblanks.com). However, I can't seem to find a way to guarantee correct alignment on the kit components--specifically getting the finial lined up so that the clip will align with the nib when posted.  

Ordinarily, with most pens, when trying to make sure that the clip lines up with the nib, I will fully assemble the cap end, screw it to the finial until tightened, and then press the finial into the body so that everything is aligned. However, when I try that with the Jr. Harold, the cap screws on tighter (because of the trim ring) before assembly than it will after assembly, so I can't actually get it aligned before the final assembly (because the sliding trim ring moves down and keeps the cap from screwing all the way on to the finial).

I hope I have been able to explain this correctly.  Does anybody have any suggestions as to how I can simultaneously guarantee alignment of clip to nib and clip (and body) to grain? Thanks.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 17, 2018)

The problem is a bit more difficult than it seems. That kit uses multiple-start threading (I think it's triple) if everything was perfectly lined up, there would still be only a 1 in 3 chance of being right.


----------



## law_kid (Mar 17, 2018)

thewishman said:


> The problem is a bit more difficult than it seems. That kit uses multiple-start threading (I think it's triple) if everything was perfectly lined up, there would still be only a 1 in 3 chance of being right.



This is true. But as long as I can get 1 of them to line up, I am good.  The problem is that I can't even guarantee 1 of the three.


----------



## magpens (Mar 18, 2018)

Not familiar with the Harold, so would like to see a pic, please.


----------



## randyrls (Mar 18, 2018)

Jim;  I wrote this down (and it is rather formal) for the Baron / Navigator.  It should work for any rollerball or fountain pen.   The multi-start issue mentioned above is still an issue, and nothing i can do anything about.

Hope this helps.

Press a COUPLER & TRIM RING into the end of the LONG BLANK (lower blank) where it will meet the CENTER BAND. 

Slide the black CENTER BAND COUPLER into the plated CENTER BAND and install the BLACK TRIM RING and the PLATED TRIM RING on to the CENTER BAND assembly.  Now screw the CENTER BAND and BLACK TRIM RING to the (lower blank) COUPLER & TRIM RING.

Grain match the pen blank ends and press the CAP (short upper pen blank) onto the CENTER BAND and BLACK TRIM RING.

Make sure both parts are FULLY seated.

Now you can press on the nib and cap gittings.


----------



## Pierre--- (Mar 18, 2018)

law_kid said:


> I can't seem to find a way to guarantee correct alignment on the kit components--specifically getting the finial lined up so that the clip will align with the nib when posted.


I am not sure if I understand clearly, but maybe you should not begin with fully assemble the cap end. I would say the correct way would be assembling the cb on the cap as you like to align with the body, but without assembling the clip, pressing the body finial as it comes, screwing the cap on it, aligning the clip, uncapping and securing the clip.


----------

